# Spotify still around?



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Is it just me or did they remove the Spotify feature? I can't seem to find it on either the rider app or the driver app. Is it market-based? Thought I saw it at some point here in DC.


----------



## Godric (Jan 17, 2015)

Seattle still has it as of last night...28 minutes of nasty rap music last night. I've only had 2 people ever request it. Both times the music was horrible. But I'm old.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Godric said:


> Seattle still has it as of last night...28 minutes of nasty rap music last night. I've only had 2 people ever request it. Both times the music was horrible. But I'm old.


That, in my opinion, creates a safety issue. I would have a hard time ignoring music that I simply can't stand, especially when the pax insists that the volume level be loud enough to hear it well, and I believe it's illegal to wear earplugs while driving. I can deal with alot of things, including the stupidest or most insulting conversations at louder than necessary volume, but bad music might make me "pull this car over" as in "Don't make me..."

Anyway, thanks for the info... Maybe it's just not running here in DC. Very much fine by me!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

NightRider said:


> That, in my opinion, creates a safety issue. I would have a hard time ignoring music that I simply can't stand, especially when the pax insists that the volume level be loud enough to hear it well, and I believe it's illegal to wear earplugs while driving. I can deal with alot of things, including the stupidest or most insulting conversations at louder than necessary volume, but bad music might make me "pull this car over" as in "Don't make me..."
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the info... Maybe it's just not running here in DC. Very much fine by me!


_I wear ear plugs every day while I drive. Then again I drive a very large and loud commercial vehicle._


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _I wear ear plugs every day while I drive. Then again I drive a very large and loud commercial vehicle._


Are you able to hear emergency vehicle sirens? Car horns? Those would be my concerns with wearing ear plugs.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Are you able to hear emergency vehicle sirens? Car horns? Those would be my concerns with wearing ear plugs.


Deaf people drive.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Deaf people drive.


I'm not saying they don't. I do think certain states have laws regarding purposefully obstructing your hearing, though.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Actually, what I was thinking of dealing with headsets/headphones, according to AAA, listing by state: http://drivinglaws.aaa.com/laws/headsets/

Good earplugs will impede your ability to hear just as much as having headphones on, and some states on the list do specify these as well. California being a good example.


----------



## headphones hound (Sep 8, 2016)

I personally have no problem driving with in-ear headphones in but I'm always checking my mirrors.


----------



## Herman Williams (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi, there are different rules regarding wearing headphone/earphones while driving. Some had prohibited wearing headphones while driving or some had given permission or somewhere wearing headphones covering both ears while driving is not permitted. My friend had bought the cheap HD earphones from the helpful site and wear them while driving only where the traffic is very low, but he can control the music volume of the earphone through the remote, the earphone had.


----------

